# Threat from Pax



## Butter3031 (Oct 13, 2018)

I am fairly new, and ran into a new issue. Pot is legal here. And I had a passenger ask me if I smoked. I said no which I do not, he claimed I did because my car smelled of it, at first I didn't realize he was referring to pot. I kindly told him it couldn't because I don't use, and had no one that night which had. He said I was lying, I looked back and he was vaping pot with a huge smile, not sure how but I could smell it.I politely told him vaping was not allowed. He said it was or I would be turned in for smoking pot since he smelled it, and a 1 star. What type of person would do this, but more upsetting is what do you do? And how could one lose their job due to a person smelling like pot before another gets in? I spray, and roll down windows but that only does so much...


----------



## daave1 (Oct 24, 2017)

Butter3031 said:


> I am fairly new, and ran into a new issue. Pot is legal here. And I had a passenger ask me if I smoked. I said no which I do not, he claimed I did because my car smelled of it, at first I didn't realize he was referring to pot. I kindly told him it couldn't because I don't use, and had no one that night which had. He said I was lying, I looked back and he was vaping pot with a huge smile, not sure how but I could smell it.I politely told him vaping was not allowed. He said it was or I would be turned in for smoking pot since he smelled it, and a 1 star. What type of person would do this, but more upsetting is what do you do? And how could one lose their job due to a person smelling like pot before another gets in? I spray, and roll down windows but that only does so much...


The first thing I would do is notify Uber and report him! And I hope you one-starred him as well! Whenever there is an issue with a passenger, the best thing to do is to get out ahead of it and report them before they report you. If/when you report him, make sure to ask that you are not paired with him in the future. Good luck.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Butter3031 said:


> I looked back and he was vaping pot with a huge smile, not sure how but I could smell it.I politely told him vaping was not allowed. He said it was or I would be turned in for smoking pot since he smelled it, and a 1 star. What type of person would do this, but more upsetting is what do you do? And how could one lose their job due to a person smelling like pot before another gets in?


You just described the typical Lyft pax.


----------



## Butter3031 (Oct 13, 2018)

Thank you for being kind, and to the point. I didn't know people would do something so awful. Hard to know people can be so low.


----------



## daave1 (Oct 24, 2017)

The longer you drive, the more you will realize that there are a LOT of these a-holes out there. Take it with a grain of salt, report them to Uber and just move on. If you read through all the threads here, you'll see that drivers have been reported for much worse! Another tip, if you are new to driving, get yourself a dashcam ASAP. Even if it just faces out the front window, at least you will have the audio from idiots like that guy to back you up.


----------



## Butter3031 (Oct 13, 2018)

Uber's Guber said:


> You just described the typical Lyft pax.


Now that I did notice, and yes it was. I have done Uber only since Oct. and just started Lyft 2wks ago. Since then the threat and my first 2 star. Until then it was all 5 stars. Almost stopped driving Lyft, not sure it's worth it.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Butter3031 said:


> Almost stopped driving Lyft, not sure it's worth it.


I rarely turn the Lyft app on anymore. During the glory days, all the Lyft pax in my area were upper-scale clientele that tipped well. These days, the Lyft app mostly pukes up reject pax who suffered low ratings on the Uber app and could no longer attract an Uber driver to accept their ping, so they had no other choice except to sign on to Lyft. Continue to trash their ratings on Lyft, and hopefully they will return to the city bus for transportation.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Butter3031 said:


> I am fairly new, and ran into a new issue. Pot is legal here. And I had a passenger ask me if I smoked. I said no which I do not, he claimed I did because my car smelled of it, at first I didn't realize he was referring to pot. I kindly told him it couldn't because I don't use, and had no one that night which had. He said I was lying, I looked back and he was vaping pot with a huge smile, not sure how but I could smell it.I politely told him vaping was not allowed. He said it was or I would be turned in for smoking pot since he smelled it, and a 1 star. What type of person would do this, but more upsetting is what do you do? And how could one lose their job due to a person smelling like pot before another gets in? I spray, and roll down windows but that only does so much...


Dashcam.
Skip uber.
Call police.
Prosecute for EXTORTION !


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Butter3031 said:


> What type of person would do this


The type that would be lying on the side of the road with his head so far up their ass you couldn't tell if he was eating his own butt or crapping his own head.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Butter3031 said:


> I am fairly new, and ran into a new issue. Pot is legal here. And I had a passenger ask me if I smoked. I said no which I do not, he claimed I did because my car smelled of it, at first I didn't realize he was referring to pot. I kindly told him it couldn't because I don't use, and had no one that night which had. He said I was lying, I looked back and he was vaping pot with a huge smile, not sure how but I could smell it.I politely told him vaping was not allowed. He said it was or I would be turned in for smoking pot since he smelled it, and a 1 star. What type of person would do this, but more upsetting is what do you do? And how could one lose their job due to a person smelling like pot before another gets in? I spray, and roll down windows but that only does so much...


You got his profile, turn him in , just for fun


----------



## teh744 (Apr 14, 2018)

That ride would have ended there with me....


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Get a DASHCAM


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Or Taze him until he falls out of car

Where you can shoot him !


----------



## 240BIGWINO (Jul 1, 2018)

One day I was vaping pot between rides. I thought the distillate I was vaping was odorless. Because I was super stoned I didn't make any connection when several pax that day got in and _enthusiastically _told me how good my car smelled until the next day when I Vaped it in my wife's car and she asked me to crack the window due to the weed smell.

Guess I'm lucky the one thing entitled millennials, rich liberals and poor people have in common is they don't mind mmj.


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

Vaping is illegal in public. He was committing a crime.


----------



## Butter3031 (Oct 13, 2018)

Uber's Guber said:


> I rarely turn the Lyft app on anymore. During the glory days, all the Lyft pax in my area were upper-scale clientele that tipped well. These days, the Lyft app mostly pukes up reject pax who suffered low ratings on the Uber app and could no longer attract an Uber driver to accept their ping, so they had no other choice except to sign on to Lyft. Continue to trash their ratings on Lyft, and hopefully they will return to the city bus for transportation.


What are we able to do to defend ourselves from pax that think you are high/smoking due to a prior pax? It would seem that if it's legal, and L/U know this they would not allow pax to complain, heck I can't complain so why would they allow it to effect us keeping a job? Sorry to seem stupid, thinking maybe I thought people are better than they really are. Going to try and find a cheap cam, it is insane out there.


----------



## Darrell Green Fan (Feb 9, 2016)

Butter3031 said:


> Now that I did notice, and yes it was. I have done Uber only since Oct. and just started Lyft 2wks ago. Since then the threat and my first 2 star. Until then it was all 5 stars. Almost stopped driving Lyft, not sure it's worth it.


 Too funny, your schedule of start dates for Uber and Lyft are exactly the same as mine. I do one weekend day a week and did a few more over the holidays. I've had plenty of people who reeked of pot, Medical Marijuana is legal here and it has totally changed the game and people feel as if they can break it out anywhere.

As for your issue yes report the rider and get a dash cam. I got mine after recommendations here, make sure you get the Pro model as it captures audio. I'm convinced the camera alone encourages better behavior as I have had zero issues. I did get a kick out of one stoned guy freak out as he looked at the camera. . Hell I don't even know how to download the damn files, I'm sure I'll learn if I have to.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0742J69SQ/?tag=ubne0c-20


----------



## METRO3 (Sep 3, 2017)

okay they arent going to kick you off the system based on one complaint. what will happen is they will suspend you account for 24 hours pending an "investigation". which is why i kick them out if i smell weed on them and yes you have to get ahead of them by calling lyft but make sure you talk to the safety team not the regular team and report this incident asap. I have my doubts as to how effective this is. i've called them when i've had issues with pax and i still got an email from their safety team informing me of a complaint a pax made. But its still better than not calling. 
smoke pot? #outyougo 
if your going to do this you have to either have a backbone and stand up to these people or do everything they tell you to do and not let it bother you (be a minion)


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

You didnt smell it because vape doesnt smell like anything. I usually let people vape if they ask. At most They may have a fruity smell if its a flavored vapor. Its basically just water vapors, hence the name.



240BIGWINO said:


> One day I was vaping pot between rides. I thought the distillate I was vaping was odorless. Because I was super stoned I didn't make any connection when several pax that day got in and _enthusiastically _told me how good my car smelled until the next day when I Vaped it in my wife's car and she asked me to crack the window due to the weed smell.
> 
> Guess I'm lucky the one thing entitled millennials, rich liberals and poor people have in common is they don't mind mmj.


I vaped in vegas and had my buddy blow it right on my face, I couldnt smell marijuana at all.


----------



## METRO3 (Sep 3, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> You didnt smell it because vape doesnt smell like anything. I usually let people vape if they ask. At most They may have a fruity smell if its a flavored vapor. Its basically just water vapors, hence the name.
> 
> I vaped in vegas and had my buddy blow it right on my face, I couldnt smell marijuana at all.


Ya but u can get high from the smoke. If anything this thread has established that you can get high from 2nd hand smoke


----------



## Butter3031 (Oct 13, 2018)

The answers have helped me a lot. I was not sure what to do, when pax complains it seems mean more. I was scared if I ended the ride I would lose the job. Thank you every one for being kind, and helpful


----------



## uber_from_the north (Dec 19, 2017)

Butter3031 said:


> I didn't know people would do something so awful. Hard to know people can be so low.


You haven't seen the worst.
Getting free rides by cancelling the trip, Asking you to pull in a drive thru and gets mad if you don't, and the dreadful pukers.

I am not scaring you but these are facts.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> Or Taze him until he falls out of car
> 
> Where you can shoot him !


My kind of ending.


----------



## METRO3 (Sep 3, 2017)

Butter3031 said:


> The answers have helped me a lot. I was not sure what to do, when pax complains it seems mean more. I was scared if I ended the ride I would lose the job. Thank you every one for being kind, and helpful


Remember your an independent contractor so ur free to set whatever rules u want in your car. 
For me it's 
No eating 
No drinking 
No stops at maconolds (to avoid an argument I make up some excuse like oh I got to go pick up my kid)
No smoking 
And no weed smelly pax 
And def need to be respectful of your driver


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Butter3031 said:


> I am fairly new, and ran into a new issue. Pot is legal here. And I had a passenger ask me if I smoked. I said no which I do not, he claimed I did because my car smelled of it, at first I didn't realize he was referring to pot. I kindly told him it couldn't because I don't use, and had no one that night which had. He said I was lying, I looked back and he was vaping pot with a huge smile, not sure how but I could smell it.I politely told him vaping was not allowed. He said it was or I would be turned in for smoking pot since he smelled it, and a 1 star. What type of person would do this, but more upsetting is what do you do? And how could one lose their job due to a person smelling like pot before another gets in? I spray, and roll down windows but that only does so much...


Even if it's legal to use recreationally, I'd have to assume it's ILLEGAL to force someone else, in an enclosed space like a car, to be exposed to the second-hand smoke/vape if they don't want to be.

Next time, put them out. DO NOT end the ride immediately. Insteadnn write your report to Uber about what happened using your email or message app, then copy the text to be pasted when ready...

This way, if the pax cancels the trip, they can't rate. If they don't by the time you're ready, you can end the trip, 1* for rider making you feel unsafe and paste your account of why, lickety-split.

Quite often, the first report carries the most weight, at least initially. If the rider tries to downrate after that, you can have it removed, along with the associated complaint by the jerk, as being retaliatory.

And be sure Uber knows (although they almost never want it) that you have dashcam footage of what happened.

Good luck!


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

I would have taken a detour, found a cop, and asked him if he smelled anything. If he needs additional assistance, provide him with the video footage from your dashcam. 

Let the cop try to determine the source...


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

SuzeCB said:


> Even if it's legal to use recreationally, I'd have to assume it's ILLEGAL to force someone else, in an enclosed space like a car, to be exposed to the second-hand smoke/vape if they don't want to be.


Uber also takes the same stance that the Feds do regarding the illegality of marijuana, and will deactivate any rider or pax known to imbibe, regardless of state law.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Uber's Guber said:


> Uber also takes the same stance that the Feds do regarding the illegality of marijuana, and will deactivate any rider or pax known to imbibe, regardless of state law.


Out of curiosity I just did a Google search on smoking marijuana in an Uber in Colorado. It's one thing in the back of a limo oh, but, apparently, an entirely different story when you are talking about a taxi or a Rideshare vehicle. It falls under open container.


----------



## Butter3031 (Oct 13, 2018)

uber_from_the north said:


> You haven't seen the worst.
> Getting free rides by cancelling the trip, Asking you to pull in a drive thru and gets mad if you don't, and the dreadful pukers.
> 
> I am not scaring you but these are facts.


I had a lady who kept passing out on NYE and couldn't figure out the electric button to move seat back, so she kept flopping forward. I got a 1.00 tip and rated 2 because I was not stopping to help her adjust the seat on the highway. I had someone spit in my car when he passed out looking for his cell phone which he left at home, as my hazards are on in the middle of down town..and I made him leave my car after 10mins. And I have had a crazy woman who kept screaming at me she was from Porta Rico and I should be scared if her booze in the backpack spills. Now she was a hoot, screaming and yelling that she cant handle seeing her ex and kids without it. No vomit yet, but the pothead who wanted to get a job driving a hemp truck so he can change the world one delivery at a time was funny.

But the one that mad me the maddest had to go get fat sully's pizza after the bar, then to get pop, drop her off, and when I finally asked her to change drop off location to drop off her friend was told I was not accommodating. So the free ride I have not had happen. Liquor store runs I get asked for almost nightly. One day I should tell you my first ride ever which was almost my first and last. 4 hour ride with a wasted man lol all I could think is I hope he doesn't pee on my leather seats..how would I clean that with all the little holes in it. Ya stupid thought I know lol



SuzeCB said:


> Out of curiosity I just did a Google search on smoking marijuana in an Uber in Colorado. It's one thing in the back of a limo oh, but, apparently, an entirely different story when you are talking about a taxi or a Rideshare vehicle. It falls under open container.


Now that's good to know!


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Butter3031 said:


> Now that I did notice, and yes it was. I have done Uber only since Oct. and just started Lyft 2wks ago. Since then the threat and my first 2 star. Until then it was all 5 stars. Almost stopped driving Lyft, not sure it's worth it.


I'm sorry to say it's not lyft or uber. The more people you run into the more asses. Keep reading and be careful. Dont sweat a couple feedbacks. Soon you won't even care about them. Good luck!!


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

Butter3031 said:


> I am fairly new, and ran into a new issue. Pot is legal here. And I had a passenger ask me if I smoked. I said no which I do not, he claimed I did because my car smelled of it, at first I didn't realize he was referring to pot. I kindly told him it couldn't because I don't use, and had no one that night which had. He said I was lying, I looked back and he was vaping pot with a huge smile, not sure how but I could smell it.I politely told him vaping was not allowed. He said it was or I would be turned in for smoking pot since he smelled it, and a 1 star. What type of person would do this, but more upsetting is what do you do? And how could one lose their job due to a person smelling like pot before another gets in? I spray, and roll down windows but that only does so much...


Sounds like u picked up a 4.2 star rated rider.

Since u are new, only pick up pax rated 4.8 or higher till u get the hang of things. Then u can venture out in picking up pax lower than 4.8.

Reading ur other ride posts, I think u are picking up way too many low rated riders. Decline those riders.

Or u could possibly be working the ghetto areas


----------



## VictorD (Apr 30, 2017)

Butter3031 said:


> I am fairly new, and ran into a new issue. Pot is legal here. And I had a passenger ask me if I smoked. I said no which I do not, he claimed I did because my car smelled of it, at first I didn't realize he was referring to pot. I kindly told him it couldn't because I don't use, and had no one that night which had. He said I was lying, I looked back and he was vaping pot with a huge smile, not sure how but I could smell it.I politely told him vaping was not allowed. He said it was or I would be turned in for smoking pot since he smelled it, and a 1 star. What type of person would do this, but more upsetting is what do you do? And how could one lose their job due to a person smelling like pot before another gets in? I spray, and roll down windows but that only does so much...


First thing you do is stop the first Police officer that you see and have that pax arrested. Then report the arrest and threat to Uber.


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

Butter3031 said:


> I am fairly new, and ran into a new issue. Pot is legal here. And I had a passenger ask me if I smoked. I said no which I do not, he claimed I did because my car smelled of it, at first I didn't realize he was referring to pot. I kindly told him it couldn't because I don't use, and had no one that night which had. He said I was lying, I looked back and he was vaping pot with a huge smile, not sure how but I could smell it.I politely told him vaping was not allowed. He said it was or I would be turned in for smoking pot since he smelled it, and a 1 star. What type of person would do this, but more upsetting is what do you do? And how could one lose their job due to a person smelling like pot before another gets in? I spray, and roll down windows but that only does so much...


This is gross disrespect. END the ride. Submit report as close to real-time as possible.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Butter3031 said:


> Almost stopped driving Lyft, not sure it's worth it.


It's not according to many drivers here.


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

Butter3031 said:


> Thank you for being kind, and to the point. I didn't know people would do something so awful. Hard to know people can be so low.


Hang in there. Before you know it, you'll be able to read a pax 1/2 a block away. NEVER relinquish command of your vehicle. You don't have to be harsh, mean, unfriendly for a pax to realize you won't put up with foolishness.


----------



## ratethis (Jan 7, 2017)

Dash camera.. I wouldn’t drive without one. Once any kind of threat is made I pull over I cancel the trip, I let the pax know he was recorded threatening me, tell him to get out. Then I contact uber and tell them what happened with video of the event.. always report them first.

Also be aware they may refuse to get out of your car, so when you do pull over to put them out. Try to make it a busy area with people around. A police station or sub station is a perfect place. Hit the emergency button on your phone app. Let them know police are on the way. You can’t play with these entitled brats. Some people never grow up.
You have to really look out for yourself. It can get scary out there fast. 
Good luck,


----------



## UberTrent9 (Dec 11, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> Dashcam.
> Skip uber.
> Call police.
> Prosecute for EXTORTION !


How would it be extortion, explain please?


----------



## Fargle (May 28, 2017)

UberTrent9 said:


> How would it be extortion, explain please?


I read it like "you will let me vape pot in your car or else I'll give you bad feedback". Pretty simple.


----------



## 300Miles (Jun 6, 2016)

This is my advice (from 8,000 rides): People vaping in the back of your car is fairly common and a-holes are rare--they're just druggies, not bad people. If someone looks like a stoner passenger, I ask them please not to vape or smoke in the car. Usually they're fine with that and appreciate me being polite about it up front.

When they go ahead anyway: The way I handle it is as follows: 1. Roll down the windows, especially when it's like -10F. Often they're too stoned to know the difference, but when the customer says "Uh, I'm like, you know, like, COLD" I insist that why, it's not cold at all and that fresh air is good for you. 2. Say you are asthmatic and can't tolerate any kind of smoke or steam. I begin breathing heavily and act as if I'm going to pass out at the wheel. Generally this works, except for with people with asthma, who will see this as the absolute bulls--t that it is. 3. If they continue to smoke, then it's windows down, speed up, and everyone has a very brisk ride. 3A. If you live in a warm climate, pull right up behind a bus or truck so everybody gets gassed by the diesel engine.

In terms of drugs in your car, good or bad, they are a fixture in society. Always open the windows when you smell something that IS NOT cannabis, as it may be fentanyl and you could inhale it and overdose yourself. Don't worry about them complaining about the windows being down as opiod addicts will most definitely be feeling no pain.

Learn to recognize tweakers. People who use meth can be violent. Stoners generally are not.

I've had oil workers going to the strip club who had bags of cocaine explode in their back pocket and cover my seats. I have also driven a heroin addict, who had just gotten rehab religion at the hospital, and who was headed straight off to the methadone clinic. Her newfound zeal was belied by the bag of heroin that exploded into the upholstery. Most people won't know the difference between cocaine and heroin to look at it, so the trick is to stop at a pharmacy, get latex gloves, and very carefully clean the back seat of the car. Products like scotch guard also create a layer on fabric upholstery.

Inevitably you will be taking to addicts to the methadone clinic. EVERY TIME they will say, "Can you please just wait a minute? I'm just gonna pop in and get my medicine and pop out." NEVER wait. No social worker in the world will every let a junkie just "pop in". The lines at these places are always at least a half an hour deep. Addicts still have that junkie mentality to overcome, a dictum that states that the world should cater to them. Having the world not play along is part of the recovery process. 

What you say to junkies is that Uber/Lyft requires you to wait no longer than 5 minutes. If they put multiple stops in the ride, give them 5 minutes, max. Smart junkies will always try to leave something in your car, like a coat or bag, so you can't drive away. Don't let them. Throw it out on the street, or hand it to the guard at the clinic. You will always get 1 star from these people, but who cares?

In reference to drinking in the car, if I see a cup or container in their hand, I inform passengers that there is no drinking in the back of the car. Again, politeness generally works. That said, I once drove the lawyer who successfully sued the city of Pittsburgh to permit people to drink in moving vehicles with open containers. He told me that it was entirely legal now, thanks to him. I replied that it was my car and there was no drinking in the back of it regardless of his contribution to the canon of legality. I also asked him to send me the legal brief, as he had offered in the course of our argument.

Of course, he never did.


----------



## Butter3031 (Oct 13, 2018)

freddieman said:


> Sounds like u picked up a 4.2 star rated rider.
> 
> Since u are new, only pick up pax rated 4.8 or higher till u get the hang of things. Then u can venture out in picking up pax lower than 4.8.
> 
> ...


No ghetto areas, but dang they should be there. But I maybe should look at rating before accepting them. 150 rides is all I have and have had my fair share of ' what the heck!' Rides already. Thank you for letting me know I can decline low rated. Figured the boss would stop sending rides my way if I did. Glad to know I have that right.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Butter3031 said:


> I am fairly new, and ran into a new issue. Pot is legal here. And I had a passenger ask me if I smoked. I said no which I do not, he claimed I did because my car smelled of it, at first I didn't realize he was referring to pot. I kindly told him it couldn't because I don't use, and had no one that night which had. He said I was lying, I looked back and he was vaping pot with a huge smile, not sure how but I could smell it.I politely told him vaping was not allowed. He said it was or I would be turned in for smoking pot since he smelled it, and a 1 star. What type of person would do this, but more upsetting is what do you do? And how could one lose their job due to a person smelling like pot before another gets in? I spray, and roll down windows but that only does so much...


Welcome to the world of rideshare.



Butter3031 said:


> No ghetto areas, but dang they should be there. But I maybe should look at rating before accepting them. 150 rides is all I have and have had my fair share of ' what the heck!' Rides already. Thank you for letting me know I can decline low rated. Figured the boss would stop sending rides my way if I did. Glad to know I have that right.


YOU DON'T HAVE A BOSS, you are your own business.


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

Butter3031 said:


> No ghetto areas, but dang they should be there. But I maybe should look at rating before accepting them. 150 rides is all I have and have had my fair share of ' what the heck!' Rides already. Thank you for letting me know I can decline low rated. Figured the boss would stop sending rides my way if I did. Glad to know I have that right.


The decline button or the "x" is at the top left hand corner when the ping comes in. Don't feel like there is a boss hanging over ur head. The app has no feelings. Just a numbers game. There is no job review coming up. U can decline ride requests to ur hearts desire. Cancelling rides is different from declining rides.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

daave1 said:


> The first thing I would do is notify Uber and report him! And I hope you one-starred him as well! Whenever there is an issue with a passenger, the best thing to do is to get out ahead of it and report them before they report you. If/when you report him, make sure to ask that you are not paired with him in the future. Good luck.


THAT right there. Read it again. ^^^
As SOON as they exit; Go offline and text Uber the following: Please do not pair me to this pax again. He was threatening and rude and I felt unsafe. He made some very unusual and threatening comments. Thank you.

Then, go back on line and get another ride.



METRO3 said:


> Ya but u can get high from the smoke. If anything this thread has established that you can get high from 2nd hand smoke


Don't pay any attention to Metro -- he is our resident author of "Reefer Madness."
Especially since you used the word 'smell', not 'smoke'. 
He may have been your pax too.


----------



## Butter3031 (Oct 13, 2018)

peteyvavs said:


> Welcome to the world of rideshare.
> 
> YOU DON'T HAVE A BOSS, you are your own business.


Well I meant the boss that sends the rides. Without them I would just look like a stalker going through the neighborhoods


----------



## Irishjohn831 (Aug 11, 2017)

Pull over, cancel ride, tell him gtfo and he can’t rate you on cancelled ride


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Butter3031 said:


> Well I meant the boss that sends the rides. Without them I would just look like a stalker going through the neighborhoods


What's wrong with being a stalker lol.



peteyvavs said:


> What's wrong with being a stalker lol.


That's the official term for a wife lol.


----------



## METRO3 (Sep 3, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> THAT right there. Read it again. ^^^
> As SOON as they exit; Go offline and text Uber the following: Please do not pair me to this pax again. He was threatening and rude and I felt unsafe. He made some very unusual and threatening comments. Thank you.
> 
> Then, go back on line and get another ride.
> ...


Two different things! Pax smoking in the car and pax smelling are two different things.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

METRO3 said:


> Two different things! Pax smoking in the car and pax smelling are two different things.


that was my point
in another thread it took us four days to convince you of that


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

Darrell Green Fan said:


> I got mine after recommendations here, make sure you get the Pro model as it captures audio.


Careful in Maryland, you can be brought up on wiretapping charges as it is an all party consent state.


----------



## METRO3 (Sep 3, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> that was my point
> in another thread it took us four days to convince you of that


Ya well for me it has the same result #outyougo


----------



## Butter3031 (Oct 13, 2018)

njn said:


> Careful in Maryland, you can be brought up on wiretapping charges as it is an all party consent state.


Thankfully ours is one. Which I am thankful for had a guy freaking out looking at my rearview for a camera. At that moment I wish I had one.



peteyvavs said:


> What's wrong with being a stalker lol.
> 
> That's the official term for a wife lol.


 why yes I am. Lol but yes it would be kind of odd me driving around yelling ' Hey you...ya you..need a ride'? I can see red and blue lights already!


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Butter3031 said:


> Thankfully ours is one. Which I am thankful for had a guy freaking out looking at my rearview for a camera. At that moment I wish I had one.
> 
> why yes I am. Lol but yes it would be kind of odd me driving around yelling ' Hey you...ya you..need a ride'? I can see red and blue lights already!


Just carry some donuts, all will be good lol.


----------



## Gilby (Nov 7, 2017)

300Miles said:


> Inevitably you will be taking to addicts to the methadone clinic. EVERY TIME they will say, "Can you please just wait a minute? I'm just gonna pop in and get my medicine and pop out." NEVER wait. No social worker in the world will every let a junkie just "pop in". The lines at these places are always at least a half an hour deep.


Maybe true in the bigger cities, but here in our small town, not true. I have a regular, Jason, who schedules a round trip and is usually five to ten minutes in the clinic.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Dashcam are a good idea for every driver, not just rideshare drivers. Go on YouTube and search "dashcam" and you'll see all sorts of scammers foiled by them, overstepping cops caught in lies and bogus tickets subsequently tossed out because the driver had audio-video proof of what actually happened.

I have a Blackbox. It's a Falcon knockoff that works just fine, although you may want to also get an infrared light to pop in your cup holder to improve image visibility at night. I got it on Amazon, but can't seem to find it there now. At any rate, make sure whatever you get has two cameras. At the end of each shift, upload your recordings to some cloud space and keep them for at least two months. Apparently Uber is letting pax make complaints weeks and weeks after the ride. 

If you disclose that you have the cam, whether because you have to, you choose to, or the pax notices, my advice to you, especially as woman-to-woman, is to ALWAYS tell the Pax that the cam streams directly to the cloud for storage!

An ounce of prevention is worth a pound of cure... If you have someone in the car thinking about pulling something, they may well think twice if they know they're being recorded and think that destroying the cam won't hide the evidence.

I used to ALWAYS turn on my interior light when picking up and dropping off, too. Better views of the pax for both you and the cam, and turning on the light at the end goes hand-in-hand with reminding them to make sure they have all their belongings and makes it easier for them to do that, and also makes their exit safer.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

SuzeCB said:


> Dashcam are a good idea for every driver, not just rideshare drivers. Go on YouTube and search "dashcam" and you'll see all sorts of scammers foiled by them, overstepping cops caught in lies and bogus tickets subsequently tossed out because the driver had audio-video proof of what actually happened.
> 
> I have a Blackbox. It's a Falcon knockoff that works just fine, although you may want to also get an infrared light to pop in your cup holder to improve image visibility at night. I got it on Amazon, but can't seem to find it there now. At any rate, make sure whatever you get has two cameras. At the end of each shift, upload your recordings to some cloud space and keep them for at least two months. Apparently Uber is letting pax make complaints weeks and weeks after the ride.
> 
> ...


There you go again using common sense and logic, STOP confusing these poor Uber/Lyft driver's, they love to complain about pax's and being deactivated lol.



SEAL Team 5 said:


> The type that would be lying on the side of the road with his head so far up their ass you couldn't tell if he was eating his own butt or crapping his own head.


You do realize that your comment describes 99% of pax's, can you please be more specific, lol.


----------



## Kewl-driver (Aug 24, 2018)

Butter3031 said:


> I am fairly new, and ran into a new issue. Pot is legal here. And I had a passenger ask me if I smoked. I said no which I do not, he claimed I did because my car smelled of it, at first I didn't realize he was referring to pot. I kindly told him it couldn't because I don't use, and had no one that night which had. He said I was lying, I looked back and he was vaping pot with a huge smile, not sure how but I could smell it.I politely told him vaping was not allowed. He said it was or I would be turned in for smoking pot since he smelled it, and a 1 star. What type of person would do this, but more upsetting is what do you do? And how could one lose their job due to a person smelling like pot before another gets in? I spray, and roll down windows but that only does so much...


Get a dash cam.


----------



## Crimson Drifts (Dec 8, 2018)

SuzeCB said:


> [...]
> 
> I have a Blackbox. It's a Falcon knockoff that works just fine, although you may want to also get an infrared light to pop in your cup holder to improve image visibility at night. I got it on Amazon, but can't seem to find it there now. At any rate, make sure whatever you get has two cameras. At the end of each shift, upload your recordings to some cloud space and keep them for at least two months. Apparently Uber is letting pax make complaints weeks and weeks after the ride.
> 
> [...]


Now I'm really beating myself up on not splurging for the WiFi model of my dashcam. I could've been fancy and have my home server watch out for the camera and pull footage automagically without touching it.

Just pull into the garage and leave my car with the server and dashcam to talk amongst themselves.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Crimson Drifts said:


> Now I'm really beating myself up on not splurging for the WiFi model of my dashcam. I could've been fancy and have my home server watch out for the camera and pull footage automagically without touching it.
> 
> Just pull into the garage and leave my car with the server and dashcam to talk amongst themselves.


Oh, mine doesn't do that. I have to pull the card & use the laptop.


----------



## Crimson Drifts (Dec 8, 2018)

SuzeCB said:


> Oh, mine doesn't do that. I have to pull the card & use the laptop.


Mine still use the good ol' SDcard. And if you have an Android phone I suggest getting a OTG adapter (or type-c to type-a) and SDcard reader so you can thumb through recordings on the spot. Chuck it in the glovebox/console for a rainy day involving when the grill of your car is not it's own.

Haven't had to resort to it aside from providing footage to IndyGo when one of their buses nudged into another car. But you never know when you'll need it for insurance.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

There are people to be nice to and people that do not deserve it. This pax is in the second group. Do not worry about your rating. It is a subjective number. Your car, your rules. Plus, no matter how hard you try, you will NEVER please everyone.
This guy - as soon as he calls me a liar -- I pull over at the first safest location, cancel ride and order him out of the car.
Report the incident immediately and move on. There will be many like this moron. Know when to say OUT NOW !!!


----------



## MyJessicaLS430 (May 29, 2018)

Butter3031 said:


> I got a 1.00 tip and rated 2 because I was not stopping to help her adjust the seat on the highway. I had someone spit in my car when he passed out looking for his cell phone which he left at home, as my hazards are on in the middle of down town..and I made him leave my car after 10mins.
> 
> But the one that mad me the maddest had to go get fat sully's pizza after the bar, then to get pop, drop her off, and when I finally asked her to change drop off location to drop off her friend was told I was not accommodating. So the free ride I have not had happen. Liquor store runs I get asked for almost nightly. One day I should tell you my first ride ever which was almost my first and last. 4 hour ride with a wasted man lol all I could think is I hope he doesn't pee on my leather seats..how would I clean that with all the little holes in it. Ya stupid thought I know lol


While others have emphasized the need of a dash-camera, I would like to supplement a bit.

Always screen the passenger's rating before accepting a ride! I would not pick up anyone <4.75. So does the perfect 5.0. That can either mean they are genuine humans or flawless backstabber (the entire ride is decent but rated you 1 *).

Avoid bar runs. One time there was a man who attempted to open the front passenger door. I rolled down the rear passenger window and asked for his name. All he said was "Is this Uber? I need a ride home." Apparently there are some people do think they can street-haul an Uber like a taxi (not in Houston where you need to reserve one in advance).

I would assume you have a nice car since you mention about leather seats. My practice is always keeping the door locked until the passenger's identity is confirmed. More importantly, look for any signs that indicate drowsiness or drunk (walking zig zag, slurred speech, talking nonsense, etc). Don't give them a chance to leave any biological spill behind!


----------



## UBERPROcolorado (Jul 16, 2017)

Butter3031 said:


> I am fairly new, and ran into a new issue. Pot is legal here. And I had a passenger ask me if I smoked. I said no which I do not, he claimed I did because my car smelled of it, at first I didn't realize he was referring to pot. I kindly told him it couldn't because I don't use, and had no one that night which had. He said I was lying, I looked back and he was vaping pot with a huge smile, not sure how but I could smell it.I politely told him vaping was not allowed. He said it was or I would be turned in for smoking pot since he smelled it, and a 1 star. What type of person would do this, but more upsetting is what do you do? And how could one lose their job due to a person smelling like pot before another gets in? I spray, and roll down windows but that only does so much...


Stop the first cop you see and let him/her know what is happening. In most metro cities, the cops will solve the problem for you. Then notify Uber.


----------



## Fargle (May 28, 2017)

Irishjohn831 said:


> Pull over, cancel ride, tell him gtfo and he can't rate you on cancelled ride


Lately I noticed that an obvious "cancel" button is missing. Could you post a screenshot ahowing where it is on your phone?

Yes, I'm suggesting there might be some skullduggery going on...


----------



## Crimson Drifts (Dec 8, 2018)

Fargle said:


> Lately I noticed that an obvious "cancel" button is missing. Could you post a screenshot ahowing where it is on your phone?
> 
> Yes, I'm suggesting there might be some skullduggery going on...


If I recall you'll have to drag up what would be the trip planner and press the red 'deny' symbol. Next to the slider that will end a ride normally.


----------



## Ovaro (Dec 18, 2018)

My first suggestion is to not let anyone come into your vehicle and try to threat you. Secondly, do not worry about being given less then 5 stars. Remember, we are here to make money and not to keep perfect ratings. Moreover, if a pax is giving you any kind of trouble, make sure to cancel the ride. Once you manage to get the pax out of your vehicle, pull over to a safe area and contact Uber support. Make sure to provide Uber with all the details to cover your side of the story. If you have a dash cam let Uber know that you are able to provide video and audio for such trip. I can assure you that I have faced similar situations with rude and entitled passengers. I give such passengers two options: they can either leave the car on their own, or they can be dragged off by the police. These passengers always choose the first option. You keep on driving, and do not let any passengers try to discourage you from making money.


----------



## hanging in there (Oct 1, 2014)

Fargle said:


> Lately I noticed that an obvious "cancel" button is missing. Could you post a screenshot ahowing where it is on your phone?
> 
> Yes, I'm suggesting there might be some skullduggery going on...


I was told by an Uber Greenlight worker that the "cancel ride" option disappears 5 minutes after you start the ride. Otherwise it is an option on the screen when you swipe to end the ride.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

steveK2016 said:


> You didnt smell it because vape doesnt smell like anything. I usually let people vape if they ask. At most They may have a fruity smell if its a flavored vapor. Its basically just water vapors, hence the name.
> 
> I vaped in vegas and had my buddy blow it right on my face, I couldnt smell marijuana at all.


It is absolutely not "just water vapors." That's a myth.

I have asthma and it sets off an attack just like cigarette smoke.

Maybe you have no sense of smell.



SuzeCB said:


> Out of curiosity I just did a Google search on smoking marijuana in an Uber in Colorado. It's one thing in the back of a limo oh, but, apparently, an entirely different story when you are talking about a taxi or a Rideshare vehicle. It falls under open container.


Presumably since there is no barrier between the pax and driver the driver could become impaired, making it a safety issue.

It's illegal to drive impaired for any reason, whether it be prescription drugs, over the counter cold medicine, or any thing else. Whether taking it is legal is not the issue. Driving with it impairing you is.


----------



## Butter3031 (Oct 13, 2018)

KK2929 said:


> There are people to be nice to and people that do not deserve it. This pax is in the second group. Do not worry about your rating. It is a subjective number. Your car, your rules. Plus, no matter how hard you try, you will NEVER please everyone.
> This guy - as soon as he calls me a liar -- I pull over at the first safest location, cancel ride and order him out of the car.
> Report the incident immediately and move on. There will be many like this moron. Know when to say OUT NOW !!!


I think from reading these that is my weak point. Being scared to upset people, this is doing me good..thicker skin is needed. Nice to know I don't need to worry about hurting rude people's feelings each and every time. Thank you and to everyone else for all the help.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

Butter3031 said:


> I think from reading these that is my weak point. Being scared to upset people, this is doing me good..thicker skin is needed. Nice to know I don't need to worry about hurting rude people's feelings each and every time. Thank you and to everyone else for all the help.


------------------
I drive primarily during the day - usually stop around 9 pm unless LAX is busy. I do not encounter the problems that come with alcohol and drugs, although I have gotten weekend day drinkers. These stimulants bring out unusual aggression in some people. If you do not want to deal with drunks, or are timid by nature, it would be best to keep your driving to daylight hours. At anytime, if a paxs calls you before pickup and are aggressive on the phone, cancel the ride. If you cancel a ride and get a ping for the same pickup , do not go. Cancel the ride and leave the area. They are already angry, do not allow them a second chance to berate you. "Scared to upset them " there are ways to deal with them without face to face encounters. Take care of yourself. You owe them nothing.


----------



## CaptainToo (Dec 5, 2017)

daave1 said:


> The longer you drive, the more you will realize that there are a LOT of these a-holes out there. ....


I have to say that I am about to hit 3000 rides here in Boston and I have not had a single pax yet who acted like you say. Putting aside being deactivated for a week for questioning a fake service dog, I've given one 1 star to a obnoxious backseat driver, and a few 2 or 3s to paxes who were, or tricked me into driving, a probable minor, but out of 3000, that leaves probably 2,990 5 star riders. Now maybe its because I drive during 0600-1500, or maybe the local population or what, but knock on wood such truly ugly pax is a rare animal.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

Butter3031 said:


> I am fairly new, and ran into a new issue. Pot is legal here. And I had a passenger ask me if I smoked. I said no which I do not, he claimed I did because my car smelled of it, at first I didn't realize he was referring to pot. I kindly told him it couldn't because I don't use, and had no one that night which had. He said I was lying, I looked back and he was vaping pot with a huge smile, not sure how but I could smell it.I politely told him vaping was not allowed. He said it was or I would be turned in for smoking pot since he smelled it, and a 1 star. What type of person would do this, but more upsetting is what do you do? And how could one lose their job due to a person smelling like pot before another gets in? I spray, and roll down windows but that only does so much...


I suggest a dual lense dashcam. You would have had his mug on video trying to blackmail you.

Anyway i hope you reported him.


----------



## rideshare_driver_roc (Aug 16, 2017)

njn said:


> Vaping is illegal in public. He was committing a crime.


Vaping is NOT a crime. A crime is depriving someone of their life, liberty, or property.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

CaptainToo said:


> I have to say that I am about to hit 3000 rides here in Boston and I have not had a single pax yet who acted like you say. Putting aside being deactivated for a week for questioning a fake service dog, I've given one 1 star to a obnoxious backseat driver, and a few 2 or 3s to paxes who were, or tricked me into driving, a probable minor, but out of 3000, that leaves probably 2,990 5 star riders. Now maybe its because I drive during 0600-1500, or maybe the local population or what, but knock on wood such truly ugly pax is a rare animal.


It's that New England sense of propriety.


----------



## NORMY (Jan 2, 2017)

Woman driving without a dash bad
Woman driving at night without dash cam really bad. Get a cam before you run into some nutter


----------



## El Jefe de Hialeah (Jun 11, 2018)

Two things;

The kind of person that would do this is someone that is high......
Next time, and there will be a next time, simply offer them some munchies


----------



## Crosbyandstarsky (Feb 4, 2018)

Butter3031 said:


> I am fairly new, and ran into a new issue. Pot is legal here. And I had a passenger ask me if I smoked. I said no which I do not, he claimed I did because my car smelled of it, at first I didn't realize he was referring to pot. I kindly told him it couldn't because I don't use, and had no one that night which had. He said I was lying, I looked back and he was vaping pot with a huge smile, not sure how but I could smell it.I politely told him vaping was not allowed. He said it was or I would be turned in for smoking pot since he smelled it, and a 1 star. What type of person would do this, but more upsetting is what do you do? And how could one lose their job due to a person smelling like pot before another gets in? I spray, and roll down windows but that only does so much...


First of all, let him vape and don't add to the problem. You knew there was an issue and you choose to take him on. Don't go there



METRO3 said:


> Ya but u can get high from the smoke. If anything this thread has established that you can get high from 2nd hand smoke


No you can't


METRO3 said:


> Ya but u can get high from the smoke. If anything this thread has established that you can get high from 2nd hand smoke


No you can't!


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

It's not smoke, it's water and glycol (antifreeze) vapor. 

I am surprised to find smoking or vaping weed in public is legal.


----------



## METRO3 (Sep 3, 2017)

Crosbyandstarsky said:


> First of all, let him vape and don't add to the problem. You knew there was an issue and you choose to take him on. Don't go there
> 
> No you can't
> 
> No you can't!


YES YOU CAN! my mistake it wasnt this this tread that established it does

but here i'll post the research

People often ask about the possible psychoactive effect of exposure to secondhand marijuana smoke and whether a person who has inhaled secondhand marijuana smoke could fail a drug test. Researchers measured the amount of THC in the blood of people who do not smoke marijuana and had spent 3 hours in a well-ventilated space with people casually smoking marijuana; THC was present in the blood of the nonsmoking participants, but the amount was well below the level needed to fail a drug test. Another study that varied the levels of ventilation and the potency of the marijuana found that some nonsmoking participants exposed for an hour to high-THC marijuana (11.3 percent THC concentration) in an unventilated room showed positive urine assays in the hours directly following exposure86; a follow-up study showed that nonsmoking people in a confined space with people smoking high-THC marijuana reported mild subjective effects of the drug-a "contact high"-and displayed mild impairments on performance in motor tasks.87

i dont know about you but i sure as **** dont want to be in car with a driver with any sort of impairments let alone mild one. There is too much shit going on where you need your full concentration. So no you cant smoke in my car #outyougo.

https://www.drugabuse.gov/publicati...ffects-secondhand-exposure-to-marijuana-smoke

i bet your gonna argue with science without presenting any sort of evidence to back up your claim.



njn said:


> It's not smoke, it's water and glycol (antifreeze) vapor.
> 
> I am surprised to find smoking or vaping weed in public is legal.


Me too


----------



## teh744 (Apr 14, 2018)

METRO3 said:


> YES YOU CAN! my mistake it wasnt this this tread that established it does
> 
> but here i'll post the research
> 
> ...


#outyougo Count me in!
My regular job I carry a CDL....I don't need any crap from second hand vape or smoke.... gtfo!

I had a guy on my crew last month get busted for thc in his system. He is very lucky to keep his job.


----------



## Cary Grant (Jul 14, 2015)

If any pax threatens me, uses profanity or slurs aimed at me, I pull over and end the trip. Uber CSRs have told me I do not need to find a safe place for the pax, either. The side of the Interstate, on top of a high five interchange bridge, is good enough for me. Potato pax can play in traffic. My safety and security trumps their's every day of the week.

If pax open up a can of beer or other alcoholic beverage, light up anything, pull out smokeless tobacco, or any other contraband, or weapon, I pull over and end the trip. Anyone refusing to exit gets trespassed. I immediately dial 911, but the dozen or so I've punted have not delayed long enough for the 911 operator to answer.

Vaping is an automatic 1-star and write up for illegal drug use backed up with video evidence (because I can't tell either way, they get the max without apology). I have a tip sign that includes a list of things that are prohibited, including vaping or e-cigarettes. The somnambulant and illiterate are not my problem. Potatoes can walk.

Every driver should get a dash cam. I use the VanTrue N2 Pro, and love it. I wish I had purchased it the first day I drove.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Butter3031 said:


> I am fairly new, and ran into a new issue. Pot is legal here. And I had a passenger ask me if I smoked. I said no which I do not, he claimed I did because my car smelled of it, at first I didn't realize he was referring to pot. I kindly told him it couldn't because I don't use, and had no one that night which had. He said I was lying, I looked back and he was vaping pot with a huge smile, not sure how but I could smell it.I politely told him vaping was not allowed. He said it was or I would be turned in for smoking pot since he smelled it, and a 1 star. What type of person would do this, but more upsetting is what do you do? And how could one lose their job due to a person smelling like pot before another gets in? I spray, and roll down windows but that only does so much...


Welcome!

I was actually just thinking earlier (while watching Live PD) how I'd handle narcotics in my car. I decided that I would call the police, explain the situation, and consent to a search of my vehicle. I have an exterior and interior facing camera running at all times - if you don't, buy one!

I had one passenger that wreaked of weed and was staring at me in the rear view mirror with dead eyes the whole trip. I marked offline after. I also had a highly intoxicated passenger that was making suicidal threats and asked me if I had any cocaine when we arrived at his house. Kicking myself for not calling 911 on this instance but I believe I was successful in having him banned.

Be safe out there!


----------



## rideshare_driver_roc (Aug 16, 2017)

Good luck in trying to convince a cop, that only wants an arrest, that the drugs aren't yours. Maybe you'll get a nice cop or maybe you'll get a nasty cop.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

rideshare_driver_roc said:


> Good luck in trying to convince a cop, that only wants an arrest, that the drugs aren't yours. Maybe you'll get a nice cop or maybe you'll get a nasty cop.


Why the hell would I call the police to report that I have drugs in my car if they were mine? That plus at least two days of footage on my camera.

The likelihood of me being arrested for calling them and removing narcotics from the street is absolutely nothing. I don't have a problem with police. And officers aren't out to arrest everyone.



240BIGWINO said:


> One day I was vaping pot between rides. I thought the distillate I was vaping was odorless. Because I was super stoned I didn't make any connection when several pax that day got in and _enthusiastically _told me how good my car smelled until the next day when I Vaped it in my wife's car and she asked me to crack the window due to the weed smell.
> 
> Guess I'm lucky the one thing entitled millennials, rich liberals and poor people have in common is they don't mind mmj.


Umm, you were driving while "super stoned"?!


----------



## 240BIGWINO (Jul 1, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> Umm, you were driving while "super stoned"?!


What sort of driver do you think you're gonna get for 60 cents a mile?

IMO, showing up to a fare sober is doing too much.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Butter3031 said:


> I am fairly new, and ran into a new issue. Pot is legal here. And I had a passenger ask me if I smoked. I said no which I do not, he claimed I did because my car smelled of it, at first I didn't realize he was referring to pot. I kindly told him it couldn't because I don't use, and had no one that night which had. He said I was lying, I looked back and he was vaping pot with a huge smile, not sure how but I could smell it.I politely told him vaping was not allowed. He said it was or I would be turned in for smoking pot since he smelled it, and a 1 star. What type of person would do this, but more upsetting is what do you do? And how could one lose their job due to a person smelling like pot before another gets in? I spray, and roll down windows but that only does so much...


Very easy - you turn around and say to the pax, "Ok, if you want to play, let's play". If there is a police station that is open close by, you drive the pax to the police station and go in with your dashcam footage. You show it to the policer, report the pax for extorsion and hopefully have him arrested and charged. If no police station is open them you for your report first thing next morning.

You then post the video of him trying to extort you to YouTube and link wherever you can on social media. Also send links to news outlets.

Finally, if you can get his full name and address from the police, you dox the pax and forward all police material to his employer to get him fired.


----------



## Butter3031 (Oct 13, 2018)

MyJessicaLS430 said:


> While others have emphasized the need of a dash-camera, I would like to supplement a bit.
> 
> Always screen the passenger's rating before accepting a ride! I would not pick up anyone <4.75. So does the perfect 5.0. That can either mean they are genuine humans or flawless backstabber (the entire ride is decent but rated you 1 *).
> 
> ...


I was out last night, did 6 rides only due to time, got 4, 5 stars and 2, 4 not sure why did but oh well. With only 155 rides it hurts. But got a call to go all the way back to the Springs 47miles plus. It was okay I knew her from prior rides. Only Uber in town 90% of the time. Got her there, I end trip turn off app. Go to 7/11 for a coffee. And was asked to take people home. I said I was off line and I am turning it back on
45mins home on ice, its 2:30. Nope.. he got mad at because it was only 6 blocks. I was not taking anyone. I understand what you are saying after that. Blah that's just rude. Oh and the strangest part of one of the 4 stars was he was in my car when he did it and added a 4.00 tip lol


----------



## TomH (Sep 23, 2016)

daave1 said:


> The longer you drive, the more you will realize that there are a LOT of these a-holes out there. Take it with a grain of salt, report them to Uber and just move on. If you read through all the threads here, you'll see that drivers have been reported for much worse! Another tip, if you are new to driving, get yourself a dashcam ASAP. Even if it just faces out the front window, at least you will have the audio from idiots like that guy to back you up.


So true.


----------



## Hater (Jan 2, 2018)

Butter3031 said:


> What are we able to do to defend ourselves from pax that think you are high/smoking due to a prior pax? It would seem that if it's legal, and L/U know this they would not allow pax to complain, heck I can't complain so why would they allow it to effect us keeping a job? Sorry to seem stupid, thinking maybe I thought people are better than they really are. Going to try and find a cheap cam, it is insane out there.


Because the report goes to another country other the the USA.


----------



## Crimson Drifts (Dec 8, 2018)

The Gift of Fish said:


> [...]
> 
> You then post the video of him trying to extort you to YouTube and link wherever you can on social media. Also send links to news outlets.
> 
> [...]


Be careful about doing that.



Uber Partner Help > Can I use a video camera? said:


> [...]
> In addition, our Community Guidelines do not allow users to use any other User's personal data for any reason other than for the purposes of fulfilling Transportation Services. They also specify that account access can be removed for conduct, language, or gestures that are disrespectful or unsafe. Broadcasting a person's image, audio, or video recording is a violation of these terms and may result in loss of account access.


Lyft, however, doesn't seem to have a limitation on if you can broadcast video/images/audio, but points to follow local laws.



Lyft Help Center > Safety polices said:


> *Recording device policy*
> Depending on local regulations, the use of dashboard cameras and other recording devices during rides may not be allowed. Some cities or states may require signage making known the presence of recording devices, while other regions may not allow recording devices at all.
> 
> Please refer to your city and state's regulations on recording devices when giving rides.


----------



## Clothahump (Mar 31, 2018)

Butter3031 said:


> I am fairly new, and ran into a new issue. Pot is legal here. And I had a passenger ask me if I smoked. I said no which I do not, he claimed I did because my car smelled of it, at first I didn't realize he was referring to pot. I kindly told him it couldn't because I don't use, and had no one that night which had. He said I was lying, I looked back and he was vaping pot with a huge smile, not sure how but I could smell it.I politely told him vaping was not allowed. He said it was or I would be turned in for smoking pot since he smelled it, and a 1 star. What type of person would do this, but more upsetting is what do you do? And how could one lose their job due to a person smelling like pot before another gets in? I spray, and roll down windows but that only does so much...


Dashcam, dashcam, dashcam. Boot his ass out, 1 star him. Problem solved.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

240BIGWINO said:


> What sort of driver do you think you're gonna get for 60 cents a mile?
> 
> IMO, showing up to a fare sober is doing too much.


Really hope that you are kidding. Some of us are trying to be responsible, even when being ass raped on occasion.


----------



## x100 (Dec 7, 2015)

Butter3031 said:


> I am fairly new, and ran into a new issue. Pot is legal here. And I had a passenger ask me if I smoked. I said no which I do not, he claimed I did because my car smelled of it, at first I didn't realize he was referring to pot. I kindly told him it couldn't because I don't use, and had no one that night which had. He said I was lying, I looked back and he was vaping pot with a huge smile, not sure how but I could smell it.I politely told him vaping was not allowed. He said it was or I would be turned in for smoking pot since he smelled it, and a 1 star. What type of person would do this, but more upsetting is what do you do? And how could one lose their job due to a person smelling like pot before another gets in? I spray, and roll down windows but that only does so much...


Wonder if pulling over and saying you're allergic. "Ride has just ended"


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Butter3031 said:


> I was out last night, did 6 rides only due to time, got 4, 5 stars and 2, 4 not sure why did but oh well. With only 155 rides it hurts. But got a call to go all the way back to the Springs 47miles plus. It was okay I knew her from prior rides. Only Uber in town 90% of the time. Got her there, I end trip turn off app. Go to 7/11 for a coffee. And was asked to take people home. I said I was off line and I am turning it back on
> 45mins home on ice, its 2:30. Nope.. he got mad at because it was only 6 blocks. I was not taking anyone. I understand what you are saying after that. Blah that's just rude. Oh and the strangest part of one of the 4 stars was he was in my car when he did it and added a 4.00 tip lol


If he's the one that downrated,, and he tipped, you can probably make an argument to have the rating removed. The tip should "prove" 5* service, right?


----------



## 240BIGWINO (Jul 1, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> Really hope that you are kidding. Some of us are trying to be responsible, even when being ass raped on occasion.


Good for you Mr Responsible. For me, I prefer to give the paxholes exactly what they paid for which includes having a few beers on my lunch break and hitting the ecig like an inhaler between pings.

Seriously though if the smell bothers you just roll down the window next to the stoner pax. No need for a confrontation. They will know why, be proud of themselves and possibly tip you.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

rideshare_driver_roc said:


> Vaping is NOT a crime. A crime is depriving someone of their life, liberty, or property.


Libertarian.



Benjamin M said:


> Why the hell would I call the police to report that I have drugs in my car if they were mine? That plus at least two days of footage on my camera.
> 
> The likelihood of me being arrested for calling them and removing narcotics from the street is absolutely nothing. I don't have a problem with police. And officers aren't out to arrest everyone.
> !


Wow.
Where YOU from. 
Cops are gang members whose colors are blue where I come from.
'Avoid police contact' is smart here.
Cops in Cali get promoted based on the number of arrests and convictions they get - they will hammer your ass in to the ground in a Los Angeles second then go home and arrest their mom if they need the points.


----------



## Butter3031 (Oct 13, 2018)

SuzeCB said:


> If he's the one that downrated,, and he tipped, you can probably make an argument to have the rating removed. The tip should "prove" 5* service, right?


That's what I thought. But guess the rating stays.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Butter3031 said:


> That's what I thought. But guess the rating stays.


What was the reason given for the downrate? Policy is that if a pax rates anything less than 5* they have to give a reason or the rating disappears.


----------



## Butter3031 (Oct 13, 2018)

SuzeCB said:


> What was the reason given for the downrate? Policy is that if a pax rates anything less than 5* they have to give a reason or the rating disappears.


I am not sure I have 4 4stars now and a 2. 100 5 and 150 rides total. Without a reason or suggestion to improve. And still there. At a loss


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Butter3031 said:


> I am not sure I have 4 4stars now and a 2. 100 5 and 150 rides total. Without a reason or suggestion to improve. And still there. At a loss


https://www.uber.com/c/180-days/improved-ratings-and-feedback/


----------



## Butter3031 (Oct 13, 2018)

Right, but there are no comments. Just the rating. 4.94 and which stars I have. Which is why I am confused.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Butter3031 said:


> Right, but there are no comments. Just the rating. 4.94 and which stars I have. Which is why I am confused.


Quote the policy. Rohit can't help you though. He doesn't have the ability, as he's not actually an Uber employee. Must be a GLH.


----------

